# [solved] Keine Netzwerkverbindungen mehr mit networkmanager

## cryptosteve

Moin,

vor einigen Wochen wollte knetworkmanager plötzlich die PIN für meine SIM im f3507g-UMTS-Modem wissen. Seit einigen Tagen geht überhaupt keine Netzwerkverbindung mehr, auch wlan und eth0 nicht. Ich habe networkmanager bereits versionsweise downgegraded (Anglizismen sucken), aber das brachte keine Abhilfe.

Wer weiss Rat?

Hier mal der Output nacheinander für eth0 (Auto eth0, Systemconnection) und wlan:

```
May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection 'Auto eth0'

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> dhclient started with pid 11353

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client 4.2.1-P1 Gentoo-r0

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: Copyright 2004-2011 Internet Systems Consortium.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: All rights reserved.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: Usage: dhclient [-1dvrx] [-nw] [-p <port>] [-s server]

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient:                 [-cf config-file] [-lf lease-file][-pf pid-file] [-e VAR=val]

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient:                 [-sf script-file] [interface]

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: 

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: This version of ISC DHCP is based on the release available

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: on ftp.isc.org.  Features have been added and other changes

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: have been made to the base software release in order to make

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: it work better with this distribution.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: 

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: Please report for this software via the Gentoo Bugzilla site:

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient:     http://bugs.gentoo.org/

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: 

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub dhclient: exiting.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 client pid 11353 exited with status 1

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) failed (no IP configuration found)

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Marking connection 'Auto eth0' invalid.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <warn> Activation (eth0) failed.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

May 21 16:12:38 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'CrashMail.de_HQ'

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'CrashMail.de_HQ' has security, but secrets are required.

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <warn> Failed to update connection secrets: 1 802-1x

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'CrashMail.de_HQ' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'CrashMail.de_HQ'

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

May 21 16:12:42 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:1f:3f:d0:81:17 (try 1)

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub kernel: wlan0: authenticated

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub kernel: wlan0: associate with 00:1f:3f:d0:81:17 (try 1)

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1f:3f:d0:81:17 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=3)

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub kernel: wlan0: associated

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> group handshake

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  group handshake -> completed

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'CrashMail.de_HQ'.

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> dhclient started with pid 11354

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client 4.2.1-P1 Gentoo-r0

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: Copyright 2004-2011 Internet Systems Consortium.

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: All rights reserved.

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: Usage: dhclient [-1dvrx] [-nw] [-p <port>] [-s server]

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient:                 [-cf config-file] [-lf lease-file][-pf pid-file] [-e VAR=val]

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient:                 [-sf script-file] [interface]

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: 

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: This version of ISC DHCP is based on the release available

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: on ftp.isc.org.  Features have been added and other changes

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: have been made to the base software release in order to make

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: it work better with this distribution.

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: 

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: Please report for this software via the Gentoo Bugzilla site:

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient:     http://bugs.gentoo.org/

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: 

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub dhclient: exiting.

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 client pid 11354 exited with status 1

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) failed (no IP configuration found)

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (CrashMail.de_HQ)

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Marking connection 'CrashMail.de_HQ' invalid.

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed.

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub NetworkManager[5015]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub kernel: wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1f:3f:d0:81:17 by local choice (reason=3)

May 21 16:12:45 fightclub kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
```

Und hier mein emerge --info

```
[root@fightclub:/home/stell]# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.38-gentoo-r3-stv-rev-2b x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r3-stv-rev-2b-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9550_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 20 May 2011 19:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.4

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Q3AEULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/ffgtk-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi addressbook akonadi alsa amd64 apng autoipd avahi battery berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-optimization cxx dbus declarative dhclient djbfft dri dts dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr ebook embedded emboss enca encode exif extras faac faad fam fax fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fontconfig fortran gallium gdbm gdu gif gmplayer gnutls gpm gstreamer hddtemp hpijs iconv icq icu id3 id3tag idn ieee1394 jpeg kde lame laptop lastfm lastfmradio lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad mdnsresponder-compat mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mp2 mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mpi msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oscar oss otr pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline redeyes reiser4 reiserfs replytolist romio scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smime snmp spell sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg symlink sysfs taglib tcpd thinkpad threads thumbnail tiff tint2conf tordns truetype tv tv_check tv_combiner tv_pick_cgi tvtime udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd virtualbox vnc vorbis webkit wifi x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics virtualbox vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa radeon radeonhd virtualbox r600 i915 i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## cryptosteve

Örks, sorry, vergessen:

unstable, 

net-misc/networkmanager-0.8.2-r6 / -0.8.2-r10 und 0.8.4.0-r1 ohne Erfolg

sys-apps/dbus-1.4.8-r1

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ein 

```
USE="dhcpcd" emerge -av networkmanager
```

hat's gebracht. Bislang gings immer ohne, da muss ich dhcpcd wohl fix in den USE-Flags verankern.

----------

